# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  24.000WATTS????

## SIERA

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/04...post_3671.html

Απιστευτο..... :Confused1:  :Blink:  :Confused1:  24.000WATTS???

----------


## georgz

Λέει πουθενά ότι είναι τόσο??? Υπερβολικό ακούγεται και από θέμα υγείας αλλά και τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## ^Active^

> Λέει πουθενά ότι είναι τόσο??? Υπερβολικό ακούγεται και από θέμα υγείας αλλά και τροφοδοσίας.



Ναι το λεει στο πανο που εχουν απο πισω και το απιστευτο ειναι οτι ειναι RMS  :Lol:  :Lol:  τι τον θελει τον κινητηρα? με τα ηχεια μονο θα πηγαινει  :Tongue2:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Phatt

Πιθανη αιτια να σκεφτειτε την επομενη φορα που θα εχετε πτωση τασης στη γειτονια...

----------


## fmj90

τι διάολο????  :Blink: 
ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει βίδες?

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν νομιζω πως ειναι αληθεια.

----------


## ikaros1978

24000 ειναι παααααρα πολλα....στο πολυ προχειρα υπολογισμενο..τραβαει πανω απο 10.000 Α  εστω και στιγμιαια. αυτο και μονο να σκεφτεις φτανει για το αν ειναι αληθινο

----------


## Lykos1986

Όχι ρε…. Τι 24.000W!!!! Λίγα λέει… μην σου πω χαλαρά 90.000!!! 
  Ο κάθε μαμάκας με την μαμακία του…. και το γκομενάκι στην πόρτα για να το δοκιμάσει… 
  Άστα να πάνε… η masturbation goes cloud!!! Όπως είχε γράψει κάποτε ο leosedf

----------


## Xarry

Ο τυπος περα απο αδεια κυκλοφοριας, καρτα καυσαεριων, ΚΤΕΟ εχει και αδεια λειτουργιας νυχτερινου κεντρου;

----------


## Thanos10

Το ιντερνετ εχει καταντηση ας μην πω καλυτερα.

----------


## Radiometer

εγώ θέλω να δω με τη τροφοδοτείτε αυτό το σύστημα   :Tongue2:

----------


## P@s@ris!

ναι όντως τέτοια συστήματα ρουφάνε πολλά αμπέρια....
τώρα δεν ξέρω αν εινα όσα λέει....γιατί για να είναι τόσα πρέπει να έχει μέσα κανένα Jackhammer..

κ δεν δείχνει το μέσα....

πάντως θέλουν πολλές μπαταρίες....
δείτε κ ένα με πολλά 8''

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luSUjHjAImo"]YouTube- ATHENS MOTORSHOW LIVE 2009-&quot;VEDOURIS SOUND TUNING&quot;[/ame]

----------


## stathis

Αυτό μπορεί να μπεί και στην κατηγορία "νέα όπλα" :Biggrin:  βάζεις καμια δεκαριά τέτοια στα σύνορα και άντε να πολεμίσει ο άλλος... :Biggrin:  σε 1 λεπτό θα του
έχεις κάνει το μυαλό του ομελέτα.... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  

Πέρα από την πλάκα θεωρώ όλες αυτές τις κατασκευές μακακίες...
Αυτά τα κάνουνε συνήθως νεαροί για να κάνουν εντίπωση και να βγάλουνε κανένα γκομενάκι...αλλά πρώτον τα γκομενάκια λόγω της
έντασης δεν πλησιάζουνε,και δεύτερον σε λίγο καιρό ο νεαρός θα
έχει γίνει κουφάλογο... :Biggrin:

----------


## KOKAR

24000w my @ss  :Tongue2:

----------


## P@s@ris!

> Πέρα από την πλάκα θεωρώ όλες αυτές τις κατασκευές μακακίες...
> Αυτά τα κάνουνε συνήθως νεαροί για να κάνουν εντίπωση και να βγάλουνε κανένα γκομενάκι...αλλά πρώτον τα γκομενάκια λόγω της
> έντασης δεν πλησιάζουνε,και δεύτερον σε λίγο καιρό ο νεαρός θα
> έχει γίνει κουφάλογο...




μπα....επειδή ασχολούμε με αυτόν τον τομέα....δεν παίζουν μόνο πιτσιρικάδες...για να κάνουν εντύπωση...(υπάρχουν κ αυτοί βεβαια)
αλλά υπάρχουν και αρκέτοί σε πιο μεγάλη ηλικία που ασχολούνται με το εν λόγο χόμπυ....με διακρίσεις σε διαγωνισμούς κτλ.... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Ακούω δυνατά μουσική στο αμάξι με το μανήσιο ηχοσύστημα και μερικές φορές πονάνε τα αυτιά μου.Αυτοί που βάζουν βατικούς ενισχυτές ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το κάνουν.Ο χώρος είναι πολύ μικρός.

----------


## Phatt

Που να δεις αυτοι που βαζουν κιλοβατικους...
Τελοσπαντων ειναι απο τα χομπου που δεν μπορω να τα καταλαβω οταν εφαρμοζονται σε υπερβολικο βαθμο.Εχω δωσει λεφτα για ηχο στο αμαξι.Εβαλα μια πηγη, 4 ηχεια και 1 sub.Καταλαβαινω τον αλλον οταν θελει να ακουει ποιοτικα και σχετικα δυνατα.
Αλλα οι υπερβολες...Εχω εναν γνωστο ειχε μεσα 2χ15" subs...Το μπασσο ηταν τοσο υπερβολικο, που απλωνε και ακουγοταν σωστα στα 5 μετρα απο το αυτοκινητο και μετα.Εκτος απο τους διαγωνισμους, που κατα την αποψη μου εκτος απο εταιριες δεν θα επρεπε να ενδιαφερουν κανεναν αλλον, τετοια ηχοσυστηματα ειναι μονο για κανενα κινητο beach bar...Πας παραλια, δουλευει το αμαξι και περνατε καλα...

----------


## stathis

> μπα....επειδή ασχολούμε με αυτόν τον τομέα....δεν παίζουν μόνο πιτσιρικάδες...για να κάνουν εντύπωση...(υπάρχουν κ αυτοί βεβαια)
> αλλά υπάρχουν και αρκέτοί σε πιο μεγάλη ηλικία που ασχολούνται με το εν λόγο χόμπυ....με διακρίσεις σε διαγωνισμούς κτλ....



Φίλε Παναγιώτη δεν είπα ότι είναι μόνο πιτσιρικάδες...είπα "συνήθως".
Και φυσικά υπάρχουνε και μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες με αυτό το χόμπι και
αυτό το ξέρω γιατί για αυτό το λόγο δεν μπαίνω ποτέ στο ΙΧ του 
ξαδέλφου μου... :Biggrin:  αν και δεν μου αρέσει το χόμπι αυτό, σέβομαι
όλους όσους τους αρέσει...

----------


## Nemmesis

παιδια αυτα τα νουμερα συνηθως δεν προερχονται απο μετρησεις αλλα απλα προσθετουν το τι γραφουν οι ενισχυτες που φορανε... πχ ενας φοραει 10χ1000W αρα λεει οτι εχει 10KW ηχο... χωρις καν να ξερει αν οι καλλωδιοση του μπορει να φερει τωρα...
παντος υπαρχουν και αμαξια με 5δυναμο που μολις χωθουν καλα τα sub σβινει η μηχανη...
ενα nissan του φιλου μου πειρε φωτια το καλλωδιο απο το δυναμο προς την μπαταρια λογο του ηχου

----------


## JimKarvo

Πέρα από το τεχνολογικό θέμα, αυτό με τον αέρα στα μαλιά, είναι εφικτό?

----------


## Nemmesis

κανονικα..

----------


## KOKAR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC-pvoqOD8k"]YouTube- Tzimis Panousis - 10000 Watt (Studio Version)[/ame]

----------


## moutoulos

Αφού υπάρχει ο *Rockford Fosgate T15K


















*Με τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:

 Rated Power 500 W x 4 @ 4 Ohms RMS  1000 W x 4 @ 2 Ohms RMS  2000 W x 4 @ 1 Ohm RMS  3750 W x 4 @ 0.5 Ohm  RMS  2000 W x 2 @ 4  Ohms bridged RMS  4000 W x 2 @ 2 Ohms  bridged RMS  7500 W x 2 @ 1 Ohm  bridged RMS  *Total Power 15000 Watts  RMS* Bridgeable Yes  Crossover Controls  High-Pass (HP): 32-300Hz 12db/Octave Butterworth  Low-Pass (LP): 32-300Hz  12db/Octave  Butterworth  Infrasonic filter: -6db @ 20Hz 24db/Octave  Signal Input Low level: 2 RCA pair  Input switch: 2/4 ch.  Power Wire Gauge 1/0  AWG  Speaker Output Connector Block  Speaker Wire Gauge 4 AWG to 12 AWG  Heat Sink Type Extruded  aluminum  Cooling Fan Cooled  Circuit Topology Class  Class A/B with Hybrid Technology (HT)  Frequency Response 10Hz  to 40kHz +/- 0.5 dB  Dimensions 37.5 x 22 x  10 (in) 95.3 x 55.9 x 25.4 (cm)  Weight 180 Lbs. 81.8  Kg. 



Τώρα βέβαια για τιμή δεν έψαξα, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία ... 



*
*

----------


## ALAMAN

> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/04...post_3671.html
> 
> Απιστευτο..... 24.000WATTS???



Σιγά μην είναι αυτό το πράγμα 24kW !!
Με 24kW θα φεύγαν και τα τζάμια !!!  :Tongue2:

----------


## moutoulos

Γιώργο, δεν φεύγουν αμέσως ...  :hahahha:

----------


## Radiometer

αουτς τι είναι τούτο ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ  :Huh: 
αυτό θέλει παροχή βιομηχανικού ρεύματος :Tongue2:

----------


## Phatt

Αυτο που λεει ο Γρηγορης, το συνδεεις με 4 15" sub και του δινεις σημα 2Hz τα βαζεις κατω απο το κρεβατι και εχεις μασαζο-κρεβατι, ασε που στους δυο κυκλους ουτε ακουγεται τιποτα... :Lol:

----------


## Radiometer

> ασε που στους δυο κυκλους ουτε ακουγεται τιποτα...



και μετά απορείς γιατί έχουν μαζευτεί  γάτες και σκυλιά γύρο από το σπίτι σου  :Lol:

----------


## Phatt

Αυτο το τερας θελει στα 13.8V 1087Α και στα 12V 1250A.Κανονισε να μην εχεις πτωση τασης ποτε...

----------


## electron00b

εκτος των αλλων ειναι επικίνδυνα αυτα τα αυτοκινητα που κυκλοφορουν σε δημοσιους δρομους
στην οδηγηση παιζει σημαντικο ρολο κ η ακοη 
εξαλλου τετοιες εντασεις δε βοηθαν καθολου στη συγκεντρωση που πρεπει να εχει ενας οδηγος ο οποιος περιφερει 1500 κιλα σιδερο σε δημοσιο δρομο....


κατα τα αλλα i dont give a shit!
 :Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## JimKarvo

ε εντάξει, διακοσμητικό είναι.. δεν νομίζω να το κυκλοφορεί δημόσια..

----------


## moutoulos

Λοιπόν βρήκα το βιντεάκι, που είναι στο τέλος,  λέει 20KW 1300A 4x18".
Τα γράφει όλα στην αρχή. Παρακολουθήστε στο 2:30, πως κάνουν τα "πλαστικά", στο ταμπλό του αυτοκινήτου ... 


Έχει *4* στον αριθμό *irragi alts*, που είναι το παρακάτω δυναμό





*7 τέτοιες μπαταρίες*






*Και 4  FI BTL 18"*

----------


## moutoulos

> εκτος των αλλων ειναι επικίνδυνα αυτα τα αυτοκινητα που κυκλοφορουν σε δημοσιους δρομους
> στην οδηγηση παιζει σημαντικο ρολο κ η ακοη 
> εξαλλου τετοιες εντασεις δε βοηθαν καθολου στη συγκεντρωση που πρεπει να εχει ενας οδηγος ο οποιος περιφερει 1500 κιλα σιδερο σε δημοσιο δρομο....
> κατα τα αλλα i dont give a shit!



Τα συγκεκριμένα W, δεν είναι για να ακούμε καλύτερα, αυτό είναι εφικτό και με 2x10Wrms,
  μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο.

Τα περισσότερα απο αυτά (ολόκληρο το αυτοκίνητο) "κατεβαίνουν " σε αγώνες SPL.

----------


## xifis

o rockford αυτος εχει περιπου 18.000 ευρω.τοσο τον ειχα δει καπου στο νετ.

οσο για τα υπολοιπα,κατα κανονα τα μαμισια ηχεια ειναι για να ακους ειδησεις κ μονο,κ ο φιλος που λεει οτι τον πιανει το κεφαλι του πιο πανω δεν απορω γιατι  :Tongue: ...φιλε δεν ακους μονο το τραγουδι σου εκεινη την ωρα..παντως τελευταια μερικα αμαξακια πανε να κανουν κατι απτο θεμα του μαμισιου ηχου..

τεσπα,ισως ειναι υπερβολη,ισως καγκουρια,αλλα υπαρχουν συστηματα που πραγματικα αξιζουν κ απτην ποσοτητα που εχουν κ απτην ποιοτητα.μουχει τυχει να ακουσω ενα καμπριο απο 30 μετρα αποσταση κ να παιζει τελεια κ δυνατα τα παντα.μακαρι να μπορουσα να σας μεταφερω την εικονα.

υπαρχουν βεβαια κ κατι βλακες που τιγκαρουν σε μεσαιο-κορνες κ περνανε στα 10 μετρα απο σενα κ νιωθεις τα δικα σου αυτια να ξεκολανε,αυτος ο βλακας εκει μεσα γουσταρει ηθελα να ξερα?αυτο ειναι γελοιοτητα στο επακρο.

στο διαταυτα,αν κ η μοδα εχει περασει λιγο,οποιος μπορει να κανει κατι δυνατο κ καλο,ας το κανει.οπως κ τα πολλα αλογα,ετσι κ τα πολλα κ καλα dB καποια στιγμη χρειαζονται.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3YWHeil8X0"]YouTube- Kagoures in USA[/ame]

----------


## Phatt

Τα SPL και τα DBdrag ειναι αγωνες ανευ σημασιας για μενα.
Ο κυριος με το αυτοκινητο disco θα πρεπει να σταματαει για να ακουει μουσικη δυνατα γιατι αλλιως δε θα πηγαινει βημα με τοσα δυναμο να τον κρατανε πισω...

----------


## electron00b

δεν αναφερομαι μονο στα συγκεκριμένα
αλλα σε κατι τετοια που πρωτα ακους τη βροντη απο το μπασο κ μετα απο δυο λεπτα βλεπεις μια ντισκο σε 4 ροδες!!!
φανταζομαι εχετε πετυχει τετοιες περιπτωσεις στο δρομο...

----------


## Phatt

Σιγουρα.Δεν μου αρεσει, απλα οφειλω να το παραδεχθω ως hobby αν και δεν ειναι και το πιο δημοκρατικο, αφου με μια στροφη του pot μπορεις να κανεις πολυ κοσμο εξαλλο!

----------


## marios

Μ@λακίες... Το αυτοκίνητο είναι ίσως ο χειρότερος χώρος
για να βάλει κάποιος δυνατά την μουσική. Απο πολλές απόψεις.

----------


## P@s@ris!

> Πέρα από το τεχνολογικό θέμα, αυτό με τον αέρα στα μαλιά, είναι εφικτό?



ναι...το έχω δει μπροστά μου...και γίνεται από την πίεση που ασκεί το ηχείο...
γιατί ο αέρας ψάχνει τρόπο να διαφύγει...





> Φίλε Παναγιώτη δεν είπα ότι είναι μόνο πιτσιρικάδες...είπα "συνήθως".
> Και φυσικά υπάρχουνε και μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες με αυτό το χόμπι και
> αυτό το ξέρω γιατί για αυτό το λόγο δεν μπαίνω ποτέ στο ΙΧ του 
> ξαδέλφου μου... αν και δεν μου αρέσει το χόμπι αυτό, σέβομαι
> όλους όσους τους αρέσει...



no ploblem my friend...κατάλαβα πως το είπες...

----------


## P@s@ris!

> Τα συγκεκριμένα W, δεν είναι για να ακούμε καλύτερα, αυτό είναι εφικτό και με 2x10Wrms,
>   μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο.
> 
> Τα περισσότερα απο αυτά (ολόκληρο το αυτοκίνητο) "κατεβαίνουν " σε αγώνες SPL.




έτσι..αυτά τα τέρατα είναι για db drag...και τα πιο μικρά για Bass race....

----------


## gourtz

παιδια ο meade που φοραει τους rockford αυτους οπως βρικε κ ο moutoulos στο βιντεο ειναι αληθεια κ δεν φοραει ενα εχει 2 rf 15λιτρους  και 8 fi 18αρια k 4 δυναμο .   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7Gn-J_KnPE . και οσο για το μπασο που ανεφεραι ενας φιλος παραπανω οτι ακουγετε μετα τα 5 μετρα απο το αμαξι ειναι επειδι ειναι συντονισμενο σε πολυ χαμηλες συχνοτητες. εγω για παραδειγμα ενα setup που εχω δοκιμασει σε διαφορα ειναι 2 15αρια διπλοπινικα fx με δυο ενισχυτες 3λιτρος spl και συχνοτητα το ειχα συντονισει κοντα στα 30hz πατωμα......

----------


## mariosinsuex

Εφόσον σας ενδιαφέρουν τα Db drag και Bass Race .......

Ρίξε μια ματιά ........    

http://www.taramps.com.br/en/

----------


## herctrap

> παιδια ο meade που φοραει τους rockford αυτους οπως βρικε κ ο moutoulos στο βιντεο ειναι αληθεια κ δεν φοραει ενα εχει 2 rf 15λιτρους  και 8 fi 18αρια k 4 δυναμο .   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7Gn-J_KnPE . και οσο για το μπασο που ανεφεραι ενας φιλος παραπανω οτι ακουγετε μετα τα 5 μετρα απο το αμαξι ειναι επειδι ειναι συντονισμενο σε πολυ χαμηλες συχνοτητες. εγω για παραδειγμα ενα setup που εχω δοκιμασει σε διαφορα ειναι 2 15αρια διπλοπινικα fx με δυο ενισχυτες 3λιτρος spl και συχνοτητα το ειχα συντονισει κοντα στα 30hz πατωμα......



ο συνοδηγός πιάνει την καρδιά του????

----------

